# 2nd Annual Iowa Gathering



## walking dude (Aug 16, 2009)

I thought someone else was starting this thread, but i guess not.

2nd weekend in Sept. Saylorville Lake, i "THINK" cherry glenn camgrounds.......18 bux anite, but each site will hold either two tents, or a camper and a tent, so the cost can be split. Several of us will be there either thursday nite, or EARLY friday morning. We need a head count QUICK!
If you can't make it for the camping, be sure to come for the BIG meal sat. nite. Further Details on that here in the next few daze. I know i have a 13 lb packer and a 8 lb butt to do. Moink balls. 

Just bring a side...........moinks, or abts, or sweetcorn, salads, etc. You get the idea.

either post here, or pm me or email me. Time is getting short!

d88de


----------



## bowtieracin (Aug 17, 2009)

Walking dude i just found this site and seen your post of the get together i would love to join in won't be able to camp but would like to show up sat. I can bring some of the different deer sausages and bacon we have done. If you can please keep me posted with any updates!! Thanks


----------



## the dude abides (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm hoping to stop out.  But count me out for camping.


----------



## walking dude (Aug 17, 2009)

soon as I know, you will know.......still trying to get the camping spots picked..........who woulda thunk, weekend AFTER labor day, the park is filling up.........


----------



## azkitch (Aug 28, 2009)

Sounds like fun! If I could get there in less than 20 hours....
BTW--Carmelita on the MP3...working thru the 22 WZ on my player. I believe he ranks #1 on it. Weird Al a close second...What's that tell you about me??


----------

